# not just a "native pest"



## princessparrot (Aug 6, 2013)

not that I think they're a pest, I love them Boy missing in bush says kangaroo saved him - Yahoo!7 (don't relpy if you've got nothing nice to say)


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 6, 2013)

Little known fact is that is where they let Skippy go after they finished filming that series.


----------



## lizardwhisperer (Aug 6, 2013)

I heard they ate her and her standins.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 6, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> Little known fact is that is where they let Skippy go after they finished filming that series.


No idea who skippy is


lizardwhisperer said:


> I heard they ate her and her standins.


U can't be serious?!?!


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 6, 2013)

You dont know who skippy is??? Wow talk about a generational gap lol!


----------



## Ramsayi (Aug 6, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> No idea who skippy is



U can't be serious?!?!


----------



## zulu (Aug 6, 2013)

Ramsayi said:


> U can't be serious?!?!



Uncle zulu knows who skippy was ,was a grey kangaroo with knowlege and cunning something between a SAS soldier and a tax accountant.
I think shes stuffed and mounted on the wall of the hurstville NPWS ,rangers get juicy and excited when they hear of that little kangaroo wonder marsupial.


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 6, 2013)

Saved hundreds, destroyed many an evil scheme and taught the world about the wonders of the pouch. And tastes great!


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Aug 6, 2013)

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

I think hard working people who make their living off the land would disagree with your unofficial non pest status


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 6, 2013)

Pls don't get into the eating and killing of them and stuff. I treasure them and always will. Just keep it to their good side


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Aug 6, 2013)

As far as im concerned that IS the good side. Sorry to have a different opinion.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 6, 2013)

As I said, I treasure one of our national icons no matter what anyone else says. I was just sharing the good side of them


----------



## Lawra (Aug 6, 2013)

There is a good side, they make great pets too. But I have to agree, kangaroo steak is one of the few meats I actually enjoy.


----------



## sharky (Aug 6, 2013)

_Skippy, Skippy. Skippy the bush kangaroo. Skippy, Skippy. Skippy our friend ever true..._


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 6, 2013)

Skippy, Skippy. Skippy I'm having you for tea


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 6, 2013)

They're magnificent creatures PP and they have my complete respect. But they are food too, that's life.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 6, 2013)

SteveNT said:


> They're magnificent creatures PP and they have my complete respect. But they are food too, that's life.



i know(but they aren't to me), but that doesn't mean you have to talk about it in every post they're in hey people eat dogs, does that mean I can go on saying how delicious they are in the dog thread


----------



## Lawra (Aug 6, 2013)

Lol dogs are not food.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 6, 2013)

not to us but to some they are


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 6, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> i know(but they aren't to me), but that doesn't mean you have to talk about it in every post they're in hey people eat dogs, does that mean I can go on saying how delicious they are in the dog thread



Yep


----------



## reptinate (Aug 6, 2013)

Do people have to be so immature? Princessparrot just posted a nice story, and asks that people not just talk about eating them. And what do some do? Make jokes about eating them. Come on. It was a nice story, princessparrot. Thanks  
I love kangaroos. It's a shame some people have no respect for them and view them as nothing but a pest, worthy of nothing but a bullet. Please don't think I'm saying anyone here is saying that. I've just heard some people in general say things like that and that have that attitude.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 6, 2013)

thanks. I agree with all of that, nice to see someone else who thinks about more than their stomach and shows more respect about others


reptinate said:


> Do people have to be so immature? Princessparrot just posted a nice story, and asks that people not just talk about eating them. And what do some do? Make jokes about eating them. Come on. It was a nice story, princessparrot. Thanks
> I love kangaroos. It's a shame some people have no respect for them and view them as nothing but a pest, worthy of nothing but a bullet. Please don't think I'm saying anyone here is saying that. I've just heard some people in general say things like that and that have that attitude.


----------



## Lawra (Aug 6, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> thanks. I agree with all of that, nice to see someone else who thinks about more than their stomach and shows more respect about others



I'm sorry  I don't know how the convo turned to dinner. 

You should see if YouTube has any skippy episodes. It's was a great show when I was little.


----------



## Smithers (Aug 6, 2013)

Sonny would be dead 100 times if he didn't have his Skip.

They do taste good though


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## marcus0002 (Aug 7, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> View attachment 294722




No. That time will never come. Ever


----------



## bk201 (Aug 7, 2013)

if you can teach a kangaroo not to taste so damn delicious i wont eat them anymore!

higher life eats lower life lower life eats stupid higher life, its the cycle of life trust me, if i was a vampire ild eat you.


----------



## Bananapeel (Aug 7, 2013)

Got lost because of a wallaby and was saved by a kangaroo. But nice story


----------



## Lawra (Aug 7, 2013)

bk201 said:


> if you can teach a kangaroo not to taste so damn delicious i wont eat them anymore!
> 
> higher life eats lower life lower life eats stupid higher life, its the cycle of life trust me, if i was a vampire ild eat you.



I agree, however this perhaps isn't the thread to discuss it on...


----------



## gregcranston (Aug 7, 2013)

Thats not just a generational gap, I know 6 yr olds that know who skippy is!


SteveNT said:


> You dont know who skippy is??? Wow talk about a generational gap lol!


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 7, 2013)

marcus0002 said:


> No. That time will never come. Ever


Haha I think your right there-unfortunatly. 
At least some people do


----------



## marcus0002 (Aug 7, 2013)

bk201 said:


> if you can teach a kangaroo not to taste so damn delicious i wont eat them anymore!
> 
> higher life eats lower life lower life eats stupid higher life, its the cycle of life trust me, if i was a vampire ild eat you.



I always thought kangaroo meat was rather average. Its quite dry compared to beef and venison. Actually nothing is as good as venison.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 7, 2013)

marcus0002 said:


> I always thought kangaroo meat was rather average. Its quite dry compared to beef and venison. Actually nothing is as good as venison.


That's what my dad said about it when he "accidentally" ate some then found out it was kangaroo after he ate it


----------



## Lawra (Aug 7, 2013)

marcus0002 said:


> I always thought kangaroo meat was rather average. Its quite dry compared to beef and venison. Actually nothing is as good as venison.



That's the point, it's not fatty. If it's dry you've over cooked it. 

But why are we still talking about food? Lol


----------



## RedFox (Aug 8, 2013)

marcus0002 said:


> I always thought kangaroo meat was rather average. Its quite dry compared to beef and venison. Actually nothing is as good as venison.



Mmmmmm... Bambi.  Kangaroo, like venison should be cooked rare otherwise it is dry. I have had some very average roo and some really nice roo. 

On a side note... And I apologise in advance princessparrot... Native animals cause less damage to the environment than foreign so if more people ate kangaroo, emu, crocodile, etc, it would mean less demand for beef, lamb, pork, and therefore less damage to the environment, in some cases less land clearing, less methane gas, hopefully less native pests, etc. 

I can't be the only one who looks at a baby crocodile (probably the cutest thing in the world IMO) and think, you are going to be so delicious when you grow up.


----------



## Marquis (Aug 8, 2013)

I think princessparrot is Roo-ing ever starting this thread 
(sorry could not help myself) :twisted:


----------



## Cypher69 (Aug 8, 2013)

Marquis said:


> I think princessparrot is Roo-ing ever starting this thread
> (sorry could not help myself) :twisted:



Maybe she should skip this thread altogether?


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 8, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Mmmmmm... Bambi.  Kangaroo, like venison should be cooked rare otherwise it is dry. I have had some very average roo and some really nice roo.
> 
> On a side note... And I apologise in advance princessparrot... Native animals cause less damage to the environment than foreign so if more people ate kangaroo, emu, crocodile, etc, it would mean less demand for beef, lamb, pork, and therefore less damage to the environment, in some cases less land clearing, less methane gas, hopefully less native pests, etc.
> 
> I can't be the only one who looks at a baby crocodile (probably the cutest thing in the world IMO) and think, you are going to be so delicious when you grow up.



I have to admit, I do agree with that first bit. I think the thing with kangaroos is just how many are killed each year(millions and all wild), the suffering the poor joeys go through if it was their mother that was killed(clubbed to death, left to starve ect) and also just how much I adore them. I remember ( I know this sounds way over the top) that sold possum meat and it just made me sick, couldn't eat all day. and also my mums step dad once bought some kangaroo skin, and his daughter got really sad so he told her "they just took their skin off to take a bath" and she believed him!!! ***! I know with crocs and that they actually have "croc farms" and same with emus(sometimes) anyway...


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 8, 2013)

I probably would stop it if I knew how...


Cypher69 said:


> Maybe she should skip this thread altogether?


----------



## RedFox (Aug 8, 2013)

princessparrot said:


> I have to admit, I do agree with that first bit. I think the thing with kangaroos is just how many are killed each year(millions and all wild), the suffering the poor joeys go through if it was their mother that was killed(clubbed to death, left to starve ect) and also just how much I adore them. I remember ( I know this sounds way over the top) that sold possum meat and it just made me sick, couldn't eat all day. and also my mums step dad once bought some kangaroo skin, and his daughter got really sad so he told her "they just took their skin off to take a bath" and she believed him!!! ***! I know with crocs and that they actually have "croc farms" and same with emus(sometimes) anyway...



When they are culled properly only the older males are meant to be killed. This allows the younger males to grow and fill the void while also keeping the population at reasonable amounts. I know this sometimes isn't the case as a lot of the time it is amateurs who do go shooting. 

As for the clubbing, etc, that is inhumane and the perpetrators should be dealt with.


----------



## shell477 (Aug 8, 2013)

here you go princessparrot and lawra


----------



## Lawra (Aug 8, 2013)

shell477 said:


> here you go princessparrot and lawra



NAWWW too cute


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 8, 2013)

shell477 said:


> I
> 
> here you go princessparrot and lawra



I remember I found a little joey with its mother on the side of the road  just put it in a pillow case(like a pouch) and a blankets we had in the the car. poor little thing


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 8, 2013)

RedFox said:


> When they are culled properly only the older males are meant to be killed. This allows the younger males to grow and fill the void while also keeping the population at reasonable amounts. I know this sometimes isn't the case as a lot of the time it is amateurs who do go shooting.
> 
> As for the clubbing, etc, that is inhumane and the perpetrators should be dealt with.


I get updated every week on how all the wildlife and stuff is going and culling and that. some of the stuff just makes me so sad


----------



## Ambush (Aug 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;uRQnrY5V-rY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRQnrY5V-rY[/video]


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 8, 2013)

I would rather see non destructive free range native animals harvested sustainably than hoofed horrors smashing the land into powder. A fair chunk of our topsoil is now in NZ or on the ocean floor thanks to the hoofed beasts we introduced. This country evolved with a soft footed biota.


----------



## princessparrot (Aug 8, 2013)

haha I like that, "hoofed horrors" ::lol:.. and people say its the kangaroos and stuff doing all the damage!!! if that was the case then it would be abit different... but I doubt that will happen


SteveNT said:


> I would rather see non destructive free range native animals harvested sustainably than hoofed horrors smashing the land into powder. A fair chunk of our topsoil is now in NZ or on the ocean floor thanks to the hoofed beasts we introduced. This country evolved with a soft footed biota.


----------

